# Good Christian Websites



## jasond49079 (Aug 17, 2003)

[*:58426cf937]http://www.monergism.com - Great Website! Similer in content to 'a puritans mind'
[*:58426cf937]http://www.wholesomewords.org - Some good short biographies. But written by decionists (see http://www.wholesomewords.org/doctrine.html to see there errors)
[*:58426cf937] http://members.aol.com/twarren10/index.html - Reformed Bible Studies 
[*:58426cf937]www.ccel.org - What you can't afford to buy, read it online (but remember it is probibly cheaper buy to than to print) Nearly every important book every written This has to be one of the most valuable websites on internet and to topit off you buy the website on CD
[*:58426cf937]www.desiringGod.org - John Piper's Minisries Home Page
[*:58426cf937]www.cyberhymnal.org - Lyrics and tunes to all the old hymns
[*:58426cf937]http://www.watchman.org - A great resource on cults
[*:58426cf937]www.sermonaudio.com - 20,000+, mostly reformed sermons in mp3 format
[*:58426cf937]www.reformed.org, .net., .com, .edu - It's all in the name (.org is the best alot of articals by Cornelius Van Til )
[*:58426cf937]www.reformednet.org
[*:58426cf937]www.reformed-theology.org - Studies in Reformed Theology
[*:58426cf937]http://www.psalms4u.com/listen.html - Crown &amp; Covenant Publications (C&amp;C Publications) is a non-profit organization specializing in publications that promote, encourage, and defend the Reformed faith and the testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America
[*:58426cf937]http://www.mountzion.org/ - Website of the Mt. Zion Bible Church. Mp3 Sermons by the late L.R. Sheldon jr. and good Bible studies
[*:58426cf937]www.wprldmissions.com 
[*:58426cf937]www.holybible.com - Both JC Ryle and CH Spurgeon's Morning and Evening 
[*:58426cf937]http://www.heritagebooks.org
[*:58426cf937]www.e-sword.net
[*:58426cf937]www.reformedreader.com - A great Reformed Baptist Website
[/list:58426cf937]
Enjoy! there more than you can read in a life time. If you know of good website that is not on the list let know I am compiling them to put on a website and send out in a Quote of the day E-mail list


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 18, 2003)

http://www.apuritansmind.com
http://www.SemperReformanda.com
http://www.puritanboard.com
http://www.fireandice.com
http://www.puritansermons.com


----------



## Gregg (Aug 18, 2003)

http://prca.org


----------



## pastorway (Aug 19, 2003)

Our site: http://users3.ev1.net/~maranathachurch/

Our recommended links: http://users3.ev1.net/~maranathachurch/links.html

Phillip


----------



## cupotea (Aug 20, 2003)

1. www.cmfnow.com-Covenant media Foundation; good resources

2. www.cvbbs.com-Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service; great selction of reformed literature


----------



## CT292 (Aug 21, 2003)

1) http://www.radioapologia.com

2) http://www.geocities.com/cfpchurch/calvinismindex.html 

3) http://www.vantil.info

4) http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rtdisc/links

5) http://www.natreformassn.org/grandToC.html

6) http://homepage.mac.com/shanerosenthal/reformationink/

Colin

[Edited on 8-21-2003 by CT292]


----------



## jasond49079 (Aug 21, 2003)

All these websites have been very good! Thanks:smile:


----------



## Lyle (Sep 18, 2003)

Christianguitar.org/forums/
alwaysreforming.com:wr17:


----------



## George Bailey (Sep 18, 2003)

*anyone familiar with LittleGenva.com?*

&quot;Reformed Southern Theocrats&quot;. It's a very interesting site, especially their forums. 

I'm very interested in your opinion.

Thanks,
BC


----------



## PASSION4TRUTH (Sep 22, 2003)

Top Sites on the Web

1. www.apuritansmind.com

2. www.monergism.com

3. www.desiringgod.org

4. www.iamanarminianheretichunter.com (just kidding)

5. www.passion4truth.org (coming soon)


:saint:


----------



## Jacques (Oct 19, 2003)

*Two!*

Hello.

I have two to throw in, the first is basically my 'new believers class' - I printed out a couple of these sermons a day when I first surrendered and gave my life over to Jesus. These teachings rooted me in such a way I will always be grateful for!

http://www.spurgeon.org/

The other is my home church, an awesome sincere pastorate - a wonderful strong undiluted word. Check out some sermons, if you have some time.

http://www.timessquarechurch.org/sermons/

God bless!

Jacques

[Edited on 10-19-2003 by Jacques]


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 19, 2003)

www.aomin.org - 

James White's site dealing with apologetics and 'christian' cults (i.e. J. Witnesses,Mormons,Catholics, etc.)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 19, 2003)

Jacques,
Welcome and thank you for your participation.
Just curious. Isn't Times Square Church a charasmatic community pastored by David Wilkerson? In my earlier walk with the Lord, I was blessed by Wilkersons sermons and books. Did you happen to read our board requirements in that one must embrace either the London Baptist Confession or the Westminster Confession to post?


[Edited on 10-19-2003 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Jacques (Oct 20, 2003)

[quote:39ffe0b580][i:39ffe0b580]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:39ffe0b580]
Isn't Times Square Church a charasmatic community pastored by David Wilkerson? In my earlier walk with the Lord, I was blessed by Wilkersons sermons and books. Did you happen to read our board requirements in that one must embrace either the London Baptist Confession or the Westminster Confession to post? [/quote:39ffe0b580]

Times Square Church is an inter-denominational church, many of all kinds of backgrounds attend. I'd say another church that is close to us in form (you may be more familiar with them, since their books and music enjoy wide circulation), would be Pastor Cymbala's congregation - the Brooklyn Tabernacle. One friend calls it a Pento-Baptist congregation! 

Based on what I've read on this board so far, I wouldn't ever categorize TSC as a 'charasmatic community' however. If you did that, many would cast a blanket of misunderstanding over our church and what we believe. The center of the word preached is the Cross, period. The pastorate here is passionate for balanced understanding of scripture and a balanced walk and life - as a matter of fact this was the very subject of tonight's word preached (balance between mercy and justice)!

There has been many a cry from our pulpit against the charasmatic parades and the selfish prosperity movements. I'd like to say we are simply biblical Christians, believing all of the word and leaving nothing out. We don't claim to have it all together, but we sure do love Jesus - and praise God for the provision made for us on Calvary.

If you are interested to know more about TSC, check out our new website (it's a work in progress) - &lt;http://www.timessquarechurch.org/&gt;.

I was not aware that there was a requirement to post, was I suppose to email someone to let them know that I'm a Christian? I do agree with WMC (check it out here - &lt;http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/&gt;), it's a rather sound work! As a matter of fact I'm reading a book by Thomas Watson that is a series of WMC-based sermons he delivered in his day. Some of you are familiar with his work, the Body of Divinity?

I came across this board because I do love to read the Puritans, some of the warmest books I've ever laid eyes upon!

(this post is somewhat off topic, apologies)

Jacques


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 20, 2003)

www.graceonlinelibrary.org 
this is another good site... and they have links to more.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 5, 2003)

www.discerningreader.com - The best online bookstore I have found

www.ligonier.org - R. C. Sproul's site

www.whatloveisthis.com - Because of the name, you'll be surprised at what is on this site. It's quite funny, actually.

www.modernreformation.org - A publication of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, of which Michael Horton is the editor-in-chief

http://members.aol.com/Dbix7/beer.html - An excellent site on the Reformed view of alcoholic beverages

www.antithesis.com - A great Reformed site with excellent articles, links &amp; info

[Edited on 12-5-2003 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 5, 2003)

Jacques, about Times Square Church, when I first saw that in your list of links, I was hoping you were joking. I really don't mean to offend by saying that, but David Wilkerson's teachings are so far from sound, Reformed theology, it isn't even funny. My mom has received his newsletter for years now, and I've read many of them. While he can often have [i:9d485479d0]some[/i:9d485479d0] definitely good things to say, that is true of almost ANY preacher.

Wilkerson is a staunch Dispensationalist, and his talk about Israel often reminds me of Hal Lindsay, Tim LaHaye and the like. In adddition to that, he very frequently claims to receive [i:9d485479d0]powerful, direct revelations from God[/i:9d485479d0] regarding what is going to happen in the world and things America and the church need to do. While, as you point out, he does rightly oppose prosperity preaching and Brownsville-style &quot;revival,&quot; his Pentecostal claims of revelations, his staunch Dispensationalism, and the slight deliverance ministries influence he shows, far remove him from what the WCF or any similar confession would consider theologically sound.


----------



## love2read (Jan 29, 2004)

*Some more*

Here are some sites on books, the puritans and some general pages, enjoy!!!

Books
New
http://www.christianbook.com/
http://www.cvbbs.com/
http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/
http://solid-ground-books.com/
http://www.tabernaclebookshop.org/
http://www.heritagebooks.org/
http://www.standardbearer.org/default.asp
http://discerningreader.com/
http://www.trinitybookservice.org/
http://www.wts.edu/bookstore/
Old
http://www.jamesdrummond.co.uk/
http://www.lundbooks.co.uk/
http://www.archivesbookshop.com/
http://www.peterreynoldsbooks.co.uk/
Publishers
http://www.afpub.com/
http://www.bakerbooks.com/
http://www.calvarypress.com/
http://www.christianfocus.com/
http://www.gnpcb.org/home/books/
http://www.desiringgod.org/index.shtml
http://www.eerdmans.com/
http://www.evangelicalpress.org/
http://www.gospelstandard.org/publications/default.asp
http://www.banneroftruth.co.uk/
http://www.intoutreach.org/
http://www.gospelcom.net/ivpress/
http://www.gospelcom.net/kregel/
http://www.prpbooks.com/
http://www.pbpress.org/
http://members.aol.com/pilgrimpub/
http://www.sdgbooks.com/sdgbooks/
http://www.dustandashes.com/
http://www.oldpathspublications.com/
http://www.tyndale.com/
Puritans
http://www.newble.co.uk/gray/
http://www.gty.org/~phil/mather.htm
http://www.williamtyndale.com/
http://www.semperreformanda.com/mainpage.htm
http://www.johnbunyan.org/
http://www.theocentric.com/johnowen/
http://www.jonathanedwards.com/
http://www.mlj.org.uk/
http://www.mayflowerpilgrims.com/
http://www.newble.co.uk/hall/
http://www.spurgeongems.org/
http://www.spurgeon.org/
http://members.aol.com/BaxterInstitute2/Whitefield.html
http://members.aol.com/OrthodoxUM/BonarHome.html
http://members.aol.com/augusteen/Baxter.html
http://www.newble.clara.co.uk/manton/
http://www.newble.co.uk/hall/gillespie/gillespiebiog.html
http://www.newble.co.uk/hall/
http://www.newble.co.uk/howe/
http://www.newble.co.uk/goodwin/
http://www.newblehome.co.uk/bates/
http://www.newblehome.co.uk/dickson/
http://www.fivesolas.com/watson/
http://www.newble.co.uk/hall/binning/writings.html
http://www.planetkc.com/puritan/Links/links_Churches.htm
http://www.newble.co.uk/guthriew/
General
http://www.iclnet.org/pub/resources/christian-books3.html
http://www.sbcalvinist.net/
http://mountainretreat.org/abate/abateread.cgi?baptist
http://65.71.233.194/arbca/
http://www.baptistsforgrace.com/
http://www.reformed.org/apologetics/index.html
http://www.ccel.org/
http://www.4familyreformation.com/index.htm
http://www.puritansermons.com/
http://www.calvinist.freehomepage.com/
http://www.girs.com/
http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/
http://www.gty.org/~phil/hall.htm/
http://christianpreaching.com/htw/uk.htm
http://www.hnrc.org/gr/
http://www.sermon.org/
http://www.sovereigntruth.com/
http://www.thereformedbaptist.com/
http://www.lazarusunbound.com/
http://www.rbc.org.nz/
http://www.gty.org/~phil/bookmark.htm
http://www.puritanboard.com/
http://www.farese.com/rb1.htm
http://www.rtrc.net/
http://geneva.founders.org/listing.html
http://reformerkev.esmartweb.com/index.html
http://www.thebaptistpage.com/
http://www.reformedreader.org/
http://www.strictbaptisthistory.org.uk/
http://www.iclnet.org/pub/resources/text/reformed/reformed-home.html
http://www.bmm.org/
http://www.soundword.com/


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2005)

for the ladies....

http://www.joypals.com (this is actually a mishmash, but has an elist

and I'll be adding stuff to my site below eventually for the ladies "Portrait of a Puritan Home"


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2005)

www.gospelcom.net/hsc RCjr's site


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 12, 2005)

Jacob,
I am quite fond of HSC! I met Lawrence W. at a Ligoniers conference. My favorite paper by him is entitled, "Men In Skirts"; it is on the demasculationg of the modern day man/husband.

Here is another paper I just read which is excellent:

http://www.gospelcom.net/hsc/articles/lousySexLives.php

Most people do not get this.......they have watched too many episodes of the O.C. or Melrose place.

[Edited on 2-12-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## yeutter (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.reformer.org
http://www.reformedonline.com


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone seen:

http://ladiesagainstfeminism.com - Ladies against Feminism 

http://cbmw.org - Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood

http://www.leaderu.com - Leadership University (a little bit of 'everybody' there....)

http://cyrene.org - Cyrene Ministries (formerly the Black Alliance for Reformation Theology)

http://www.reachingforchrist.org - Reaching the World for Christ Ministries (reformed baptist)

and of course, my site.....

http://theologicallycorrect.com  (buncha articles, discussion board, MP3s, discussion lists...)


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Anyone seen:
> 
> http://ladiesagainstfeminism.com - Ladies against Feminism
> ...



What kinda Mp3's do you have on there?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh.... just a few of my random ramblings on various topics:



> Thinking Biblically Commentary Series
> 
> My supposed-to-be-bi-weekly-once-in-a-while commentary series on various topics and issues that Christians should be aware of and how we should approach them.
> 
> ...



and a speaking gig I did back in 01'

Healing Guaranteed ?: A Critical Look At The Word of Faith Movement and Healing Speaker: Kerry Gilliard
http://www.theologicallycorrect.com/interaction/audio/healing.m3u
Given 7/7/01 @ Westminster Presbyterian Church in Lancaster, PA (courtesy of the RCTR).


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 12, 2005)

okay...the word _porneia_ minus the eia is censored ?


----------

